# JL Audio C5 coax versus Focal K2 component?



## CaptainStereo (Jan 22, 2012)

A brief history. I have the JL C5650X coax's in my car now, up front. For me, there is just no bass, and weak mid-bass. It's all midrange and treble and not terribly resolving treble at that. I have the coax's in the stock mid-woofer location of my Nissan Maxima. How much better would Focal K2 components be? I'm finding that the benefits of the point source of a coax is outweighed by the sense that the sound is just off of the floor. I also know break-in takes time, but I've had the JLs for a couple of months now, and they haven't changed as it regards the weak bass output. I have confirmed that they are in phase. Will the Focal's represent a large improvement in all the areas I currently see as deficient???


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

no they wont


----------



## CaptainStereo (Jan 22, 2012)

Mic10is said:


> no they wont


Any theories as to why these particular speakers have a fraction of the bass as the stock Bose speakers they replaced? And again, they are in phase, I make such comments having tested them with crossovers in both the head unit and amplifier defeated (a Kenwood Exceleon KDC-X995 & JL HD900/5 respectively), and having given them ample break-in time.


----------



## fergusonv (Jan 30, 2012)

I am running c5650 components and c5650x coaxes in my car and lack of bass is not a problem in my install. The components are running off a hd900/5 up front and the coaxes are in the back on a xd200. I run a Ms-8 in my setup and the stage is high and centered and the speakers can put out alot more bass than the Ms-8 needs from them. A processor might help get your stage off the floor and I think you should double check your install for wiring issues. Have you sealed or deadened your doors?


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

CaptainStereo said:


> Any theories as to why these particular speakers have a fraction of the bass as the stock Bose speakers they replaced? And again, they are in phase, I make such comments having tested them with crossovers in both the head unit and amplifier defeated (a Kenwood Exceleon KDC-X995 & JL HD900/5 respectively), and having given them ample break-in time.


I noticed that on a lot of new cars factory speakers have pretty strong bass sensitivity. It's relatively muddy and won't get too loud, but it's there. My guess is that the OEM speaker designers do something to boost lows on purpose to keep the average consumer happy, specially when no subwoofer is present.


By the way, do you have a subwoofer?

My check list for the lack of midbass would be:

0. Turn off Kenwood's "bass boost", "supreme+", and "highway sound"
1. Time align the front woofers with each other.
2. Flip the phase of the subwoofer. Keep the setting that sounds best.
3. Sound proof the door and seal the mid section of the door. This will prevent the waves from the rear of the cone from canceling those that are coming from the front.
4. Boost the bass frequencies by a few db. For example, my on Kenwood X994, the lowest EQ band is centered at around 65Hz, which can be useful.


----------



## Lteeples (Feb 19, 2012)

There are many things here to consider. Headunit, processor, amps, subs, etc. Another huge thing is install. Factories do a great job installing there own speakers to fit the door and door panel. Also, they're a great deal more efficient. The Focals are not going to fix your bass and mid-bass problem but while coaxial speakers are the way to go in a perfect environment, low in the door behind the factory grill is rarely even near perfect. Being able to place the tweeter in a more desirable location will make the system more fun to listen to. There will be other problems but as you said, right now the problems you have outweigh the benefits.


----------



## trabadoor22 (Jul 11, 2009)

I would check your crossover settings if you haven't already. That could be an issue. Also deadening your doors will help as well.


----------



## CaptainStereo (Jan 22, 2012)

trabadoor22 said:


> I would check your crossover settings if you haven't already. That could be an issue. Also deadening your doors will help as well.


Doesn't matter if I run the speakers full range or not. They sound bass shy. I know I need to deaden my doors. Still looking for a tutorial on how best to do that. It seems like most are recommending MLV combined with CLD tiles and CCF. The MLV I can get. It covers everything but the speaker. The CLD & CCF is more of a mystery. I can tell that the dead space in the rounded top part of the door where it meets the window is a point of resonance that needs controlled. Anyplace where you or anybody has seen a video tutorial on this topic?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

sound deadening car - YouTube


----------



## CaptainStereo (Jan 22, 2012)

thomasluke said:


> sound deadening car - YouTube


Thanks!


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

cld tiles are easy, just cover at least 25% of the door with them spread out. ccf is just as the mlv is. after u cut the mlv to fit, copy a ccf layer(so long as it fits)

here is don's tutorial from sound deadner showdown
ftp://ftp.sounddeadenershowdown.com/tutorials/doors.pdf


----------

